
Samsung SelfieType Is an Invisible Mobile Keyboard - utopian3
https://www.geek.com/tech/ces-2020-samsung-selfietype-is-an-invisible-mobile-keyboard-1815486/
======
Piskvorrr
Wait, so the advantage of the keyboard with no tactile feedback is that you
_also_ can't see the keys, so the input is pure heuristics both from the user
and the computer side? Wow. I've used many keyboards - this one, from the
description, sounds _painful_.

